# Auto Train: Roomette and Bedroom, 2 cars question



## naturaldisastergirl (Apr 5, 2022)

Hello!

I am essentially a train travel novice. I last traveled by train over 30 years ago, and then it was for short distances. We are considering traveling on the Auto Train from Lorton, VA, to Sanford, FL. Our main consideration in doing this would be so that we could get our 2 cars to Florida for vacation, without driving there. 

If we book a Roomette for one person, and a Bedroom for the other, will the person in the Roomette be able to get to the Bedroom? I am guessing that we need to book two fares for the two cars. I've read a couple of threads that indicate it's not possible (or we may face issues) trying to book the same person for a Coach seat and a Bedroom due to the restrictions on passing between areas, and because Amtrak could cancel one of the bookings as a duplicate. We would probably want to 'hang out' in the Bedroom together, and I would want the Roomette person to be able to use the in-room bathroom in the Bedroom if they wanted to, even if we chose to sleep in the separate rooms. 

Or, is my assumption about needing to book two fares to carry two cars inaccurate? Can we just pay extra for the second car, and just book the one bedroom for the humans?

Any help is very appreciated!


----------



## CCC1007 (Apr 5, 2022)

Looks like you can book up to the number of adults as the number of vehicles, so booking a single Bedroom with 2 adults and 2 cars should be your best option.

Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## naturaldisastergirl (Apr 5, 2022)

CCC1007 said:


> Looks like you can book up to the number of adults as the number of vehicles, so booking a single Bedroom with 2 adults and 2 cars should be your best option.
> 
> Hope you have a great trip!


Thank you! I didn't see that, so I really appreciate it!


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Apr 5, 2022)

The distance between your accommodations might affect how easily you can share, and I don't know if the SCA will help.


----------



## naturaldisastergirl (Apr 5, 2022)

tgstubbs1 said:


> The distance between your accommodations might affect how easily you can share, and I don't know if the SCA will help.


That is a very good point. A lot seems to depend on the help you can get booking your fares, and then on the train as well. Given the cancelation policy, booking separate rooms and hoping for the best seems like a big gamble. But given that one of us is built like a football player, the train may not turn out to be an option anyway, especially in one room, after looking at some videos of the accommodations!


----------

